# Jenter Queen Rearing Kits



## Honeyboy (Feb 23, 2004)

Has anyone ever used the Jenter Kits? Looking for feedback and some information on this product.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

We have used them and have had great luck with them. They make grafting simple for shakey hands and failing eyes.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

"They make grafting simple"

I thought they eliminated the need for grafting entirely. Did I misunderstand something?


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thew grafting is already done. Queen lays egg in a cell and you move the complete cell.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Has anyone ever used the Jenter Kits?

All the time:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm


----------



## Jon McFadden (Mar 26, 2005)

I use the Nicot system which is like the Jenter. When I bought the Nicot it was cheaper than the Jenter. I don't know if that's the case now.
A good instructional VHS tape or DVD can be purchased from Beeworks:
http://www.beeworks.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=5_21
You can choose between a nicot only tape/dvd or a tape that explains three systems; no graft, Nicot and traditional grafting. I bought both and haven't regretted it. Although the queenrearing tape includes the nicot system there is a liitle more information on the nicot system on the dedicated tape. I just enjoy watching Dave doing his thing.
I have the diary of last year's queen rearing here:
http://nordykebeefarm.com/forum/forum_topics.asp?FID=6
Jon


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

I bought the coupalarvae system and found that some parts aren't reusuable. So I opted for the Jenter as all the parts are reusable, which is a plus for me.

Waya


----------



## Scott J. (Feb 6, 2007)

First a disclaimer, I have no experience raising queens. I have been reading various books on the subject. With that said, I have been tasked by our local bee club to raise queens from stock that came from Washington State university. WSU is trying to get queens that work well to the wet cold of western washingtons weather. I envision raising about 500 queens. Is the Jenter or the EZI queen kits my best bet? Beleive me, any help would be helpful!









Scott


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

With my kit, i can reuse the parts, but there is a high cost with them. Grafting sounds cheaper (and you'll "FIT IN" better at association meetings  ) 

Waya


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Is the Jenter or the EZI queen kits my best bet? 

They both work fine. If you want to reuse the parts, the Jenter is nice. If you want to minimize the costs, you can do the Hopkins method:

http://www.beesource.com/pov/hayes/abjmay91.htm
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearing.htm


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Or Jay Smith's method:

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesbetterqueens.htm


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

CAN, SHOULD, or DON'T EVEN....

Say you only want a dozen or less queen cells (and using a single Cloake or FWOF starter), Can you let the unused larvae in the Jenter finish maturing into workers? Is it preferable (to save the brood and/or maintain the scent on the plastic)? Or does it clog the works with unremovable coccoons?


On a side note, I'll be using a medium frame (I think), can I fill in the unused area with wood or other material so the frame ONLY contains the Jenter Containment cage? (For other materials, I'm thinking wood strips or QE that will allow the workers to walk on and through but won't provide comb area that I'll then have to worry about SHB or moth damage when not in use.)

(Added) On another side note, if you put the Jenter frame in with the queen on it to run free 2 days before confining her, what keeps her from laying eggs in it ahead of schedule messing up your timing?
Waya

[ February 18, 2007, 03:32 AM: Message edited by: wayacoyote ]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Say you only want a dozen or less queen cells (and using a single Cloake or FWOF starter), Can you let the unused larvae in the Jenter finish maturing into workers? Is it preferable (to save the brood and/or maintain the scent on the plastic)? Or does it clog the works with unremovable coccoons?

I always remove all the ones in the removable cups. I sometimes leave the rest to draw more nurse bees there for the next batch of queens. I don't wan the ones with the hole in the bottom clogged with cocoons.

>On a side note, I'll be using a medium frame (I think), can I fill in the unused area with wood or other material so the frame ONLY contains the Jenter Containment cage?

I try to get brood in the rest of it so it will drawn more nurse bees to the frame to care for the eggs in the jenter box. I suppose the success or failure will be more related to the number of bees in the hive. If you have enough maybe you could fill it with something else.

>(For other materials, I'm thinking wood strips or QE that will allow the workers to walk on and through but won't provide comb area that I'll then have to worry about SHB or moth damage when not in use.)

>(Added) On another side note, if you put the Jenter frame in with the queen on it to run free 2 days before confining her, what keeps her from laying eggs in it ahead of schedule messing up your timing?

If you leave the excluder on it she can't lay in it.


----------

